

Ask HN: Why is there a Standard Treasury ad on the HN? - mordae

No, really, is it something to expect more frequently here on HN? With disabled comments?
======
byoung2
You can see all jobs posted by YC companies by clicking the jobs link at the
top of the page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

------
teawithcarl
It's a YC company. That's normal HN policy, and has been for years.

